# AFI alternate



## Hernan (Apr 20, 2009)

ok guys, so I just sent my interest letter. They say I should know if I'm in before May 15th. Although I know my chances are slim, I think I still have a chance, and I'm letting hope die last. How many of you are in my possition???


----------



## tabbycat (Apr 20, 2009)

I am also an alternate, for editing. What discipline did you apply to?  The wait til the 15th is going to be tough.. I almost didn't make it until April 15th...


----------



## mkench (Apr 21, 2009)

I'm also a directing alternate.  Going to send my interest letter tomorrow, though I'm not sure exactly what I need to say in it.  It's going to be another long month...


----------



## eliya (Apr 21, 2009)

guys I am your hope


----------



## tabbycat (Apr 21, 2009)

I sent my interest letter the day after I got my alternate letter.  I kept it pretty simple, mostly because I'm pretty sure the person it goes to doesn't decide who gets in off the waitlist (I think)


----------



## jackjesus (Apr 21, 2009)

i am going to commit to columbia. i have been accepted by AFI for the Director's conservatory. So, if you are waiting for a director's spot to open up at the AFI, my slot will soon become available.


----------



## eliya (Apr 21, 2009)

You see... good luck for you...already 2 seats might be open for alternates... don't lose hope!
Where Is Ezgi? 
somebody knows?


----------



## mkench (Apr 21, 2009)

For those that were accepted to the directing program (Jack and Eliya) when do you have to let them know if you'll be attending or not?


----------



## eliya (Apr 21, 2009)

Jackjesus 
hey there 
I am also pretty much making the same choice... and I know of another guy in the same position... I would like to consult with you 
over that ... If you would like... 
Thank you!
my Email is sierayile@yahoo.com


----------



## Hernan (Apr 21, 2009)

wow!, 2 spots, I guess there is still hope... about the letter, I just kept it really short and simple


----------



## jackjesus (Apr 21, 2009)

I was told that I need to inform the AFI by May 15th. At least that is when the deposit is due.


----------



## Jiyoon (Apr 21, 2009)

I'm still waiting my letter. they said that latter was already sent though, I didn't get yet.


----------



## tabbycat (Apr 21, 2009)

I'm sure it's different for every discipline, but does anyone know if they take a lot of alternates, or just a few?  maybe even how many?


----------



## Hernan (Apr 21, 2009)

I have no clue tabby, I hear that there are like 10 alternates for each discipline, and they have a ranking


----------



## Jiyoon (Apr 22, 2009)

How many alternates usually could get in? 5 out of 10? I know there is no clue and changeable though, I need some information... also do you think that I can know my ranking if I ask to office?


----------



## Hernan (Apr 22, 2009)

no jiyoon, I asked if I could know my ranking and they said they couldn't tell me... I think the number of alternates that could get in depend on how many spots become available


----------



## Jiyoon (Apr 22, 2009)

Oh Thanks Hernan- I just want to know anything that make me feel better- haha (yes, want to cry...) anyway, I need to call tomorrow to know about my letter.   I didn't get yet and I have to go back to my country in several weeks. haha- 
OMG


----------



## tabbycat (Apr 23, 2009)

any other alternate editors lurking around here besides me and jiyoon?  any editors get in off the alternate list yet?


----------



## Filipe (Apr 23, 2009)

Hang in there, guys!
I'm really hoping to meet you all. =)


----------



## Ryanl26 (Apr 23, 2009)

Hey guys, I've been reading the threads for awhile and finally decided to register. For what it's worth to anyone, I was put on the ALT list for screenwriting. I got the call on Tuesday that they had an open spot for me. So I guess they are starting up the phone calls. Thought I would let anyone who has been waiting by the phone like me that your time is coming. Best to all of you.


----------



## Filipe (Apr 23, 2009)

Congrats, Ryan! Looking forward to meeting you.


----------



## Ryan  Serey (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi everyone.  My name is Ryan (also) and I am a screenwriting applicant on the alternate list.  Did any other alternates receive a letter requesting and head shot and bio, along with financial aid info?


----------



## Hernan (Apr 24, 2009)

hey ryan, I think you only recieve that letter if you have been already accepted


----------



## Ryanl26 (Apr 24, 2009)

Yea I got the request for head shot/bio with the letter too. Thanks for reminding me I need to get that to them too.


----------



## Ryan  Serey (Apr 24, 2009)

I am on the alternate list, but I received the bio/financial aid letters.  I was wondering if all alternates received the same, or if it is perhaps an unintentional tell about placement on the alternate list.


----------



## Hernan (Apr 24, 2009)

yeah but you guys also already got the call that they had a spot for you right?... also, did they tell you that you would know before may 15th? or is that date only for directing alternates?


----------



## Jiyoon (Apr 24, 2009)

Yes, they told me that I would know before or on may 15th. and I'm in editing program.


----------



## Ryanl26 (Apr 25, 2009)

I received the financial aid/bio letter with the letter that said I was put on the alt list. So I think they send that letter out to everyone, not just those who actually make it in. They also wrote in the letter that I would know on or before May 15th, so I think that is when all alt listers will know for sure.


----------



## Hernan (Apr 27, 2009)

Hey guys, how's it going?... I just wanted to ask you if any of you had confirmation that they had received your interest letter... guess that I am a little paranoid, cause I haven't received word.


----------



## Ryanl26 (Apr 27, 2009)

Hernan, they don't send you confirmation that they got it. I was the same way as you are and I called them to find out if they had received it. That's the only way to know for sure I guess. Otherwise I guess they'll just call you if a spot opens up. Good Luck.


----------



## tabbycat (Apr 28, 2009)

as the days go by, I feel like it's less and less likely they'll call.  Unless people really do wait until the 15th to tell AFI if they want to go. But people don't procrastinate that much, do they?



I probably would.


----------



## Ryanl26 (Apr 28, 2009)

Just curious tabbycat and Hernan, what discipines are you going for?


----------



## tabbycat (Apr 28, 2009)

editing for me


----------



## Hernan (Apr 28, 2009)

i'm going for directing ryan... but I tell you the wait has been tough, plus this is my only chance.


----------



## tabbycat (Apr 28, 2009)

I'm thinking of calling AFI this week or next, if I haven't received an official rejection letter by then, to ask if all the editor spots have been claimed, or if there are still people who haven't been heard from... not sure if they'll tell me but it's worth a shot.


----------



## eliya (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi 
I haven't gave my answer yet... 
I am still having my indecision
will contact them sometime next week

Hold on guys!
what with Ezgi? assuming she hav'nt went in... ?
they need that kind of energies in class 
did somebody made contact with her?


----------



## Bervis (Apr 29, 2009)

Hey Tabbycat, the editors were initially announced in the second "round" of notifications right (along with the directors)?  I think that's why they've already announced the screenwriting alternates and why you haven't heard yet, because the screenwriters/cinematographers/producers were told earlier in the process?  So keep up hope, we're all pulling for you.  I know the wait has got to be excruciating, but it'll be worth it when you're in!


----------



## jackjesus (Apr 29, 2009)

i turned down the AFI a couple of days ago. it was for the director's program. i am going to columbia instead. so, there is one extra directing spot available. hope that helps someone out.


----------



## tabbycat (Apr 29, 2009)

OK.. so I just checked my email and saw I had something from AFI Admissions and just about crapped my pants.  Turns out they were just confirming that they received my letter of interest.  So I guess they WILL let you know when they receive it, though not right away because I'm estimating they received my letter about a week and a half ago.


----------



## tabbycat (Apr 29, 2009)

Bervis, that's a good point... because screenwriters found out March 15th right?  That's a whole month before editors and directors, yet people are just finding out now...


----------



## Hernan (Apr 29, 2009)

LOL... tabbycat I just got the same e-mail today, nearly had a heart attack... It does say that we should know BEFORE may 15th, so let's hope they end this torture soon.


----------



## tabbycat (Apr 29, 2009)

Really? Mine says "on or before".  Maybe directors will for sure know before?


----------



## tabbycat (May 4, 2009)

anyone hear anything yet?


----------



## mkench (May 4, 2009)

Nothing.


----------



## Hernan (May 4, 2009)

nothing at all!... is anyone gonna call?


----------



## tabbycat (May 4, 2009)

I might tomorrow, but it might not be of any use to the directors.  At any rate, I could tell you if they even give me any information or not..


----------



## Hernan (May 4, 2009)

yeah, maybe if they give you any info. i'll call


----------



## tabbycat (May 5, 2009)

well, I called in, said I was an alternate for editing and asked if all the editor spots had been accepted yet.  She didn't even have to check, she said that yes, they have all been accepted... but that I should check back a couple days after the 15th because the 15th is when the deposit is due.  So I guess what that means is that all the editors have committed to go but not necessarily sent in their money.  Still, it's looking very bleak for me.


----------



## Hernan (May 5, 2009)

damn, sorry to hear that tabbycat, you shouldn't give up though. There is still some hope.


----------



## tabbycat (May 5, 2009)

I just have to figure out now if I should go to Chapman (my deposit there is due by the 14th), take my chances on one (or more?) of the AFI editors being too poor to pay their deposit by the 15th, or decline Chapman and reapply to AFI for next year...


----------



## tabbycat (May 5, 2009)

or there's always, give my $1K deposit for Chapman BUT still go to AFI if I get in somehow


----------



## Jayimess (May 5, 2009)

You seem like you really want to go to AFI...


----------



## tabbycat (May 5, 2009)

yeah.. but there's no guarantee i'd get in next year, or ever.  I'd be taking the risk of not going to grad school at all if I decline chapman.


----------



## Hernan (May 5, 2009)

tabbycat, my advice, for what its worth, is to make the deposit on chapman, and if a spot opens up at AFI then great!, but at least you have a safe bet, your future is worth more than 1k


----------



## Jayimess (May 5, 2009)

I wasn't stating anything other than that you seem to really want to go to AFI.

If you don't want to go to Chapman, don't go.


----------



## Filipe (May 5, 2009)

Hey tabby, 

I'm really, really sorry to hear that...

About Chapman, have you researched deeply about their program? Have you visited the school? Talked to faculty or students? I think you should consider it very seriously before declining their offer, especially considering there are not many programs solely for editors (or are there? I might be mistaken here).

I'm just saying that because during the application process I really, really wanted to go to USC. Then AFI was the first school to accept me. I started doing some more research about them and by the time I started hearing from other schools, I was so excited about AFI that I wasn't even thinking about USC anymore. As it turns out, AFI was the only school that accepted me and now I'm really confident it will be the right place for me.

In other words, give Chapman a real chance to conquer you. If you're STILL not convinced, well, AFI is not going anywhere... Just try again next year!


----------



## eliya (May 11, 2009)

hi guys... 
One of you guys is going to receive a happy call soon, I have just declined my seat in the directors dicipline, If I'd mannage to come at all to study in the US it will be Columbia, Since they offered me a package that I might be able to efford. just Might
Hope you all will get in sometime, If not this year, the year after, wishing you the best
Eliya



wow I am already getting cold feet about it... 
but don't worry -the seat will belong to one of you


----------



## Hernan (May 11, 2009)

thanks for the good wishes eliya, I hope you do get to go to columbia, because you're obviously talented enough and deserve it.

good luck with everything


----------



## eliya (May 11, 2009)

Thanks Hernan, you are sweet 
all the best, crossing my fingers for you


----------



## ninth_solstice (May 12, 2009)

Hey guys, I will be declining my place for AFI Directing tomorrow to go to Chapman so I'm hoping my place will go to one of you guys.

x


----------



## Hernan (May 12, 2009)

Just got the call guys! I'm in. I am now a directing fellow.


----------



## mkench (May 12, 2009)

Congrats, Hernan.  Good for you.


----------



## eliya (May 13, 2009)

I told you Hernan you are going to be just fine


----------



## Ryanl26 (May 13, 2009)

Congrats Hernan.


----------



## Hernan (May 13, 2009)

thank you all for the good wishes! I'm really happy.


----------



## Hong (May 13, 2009)

Wow! Congratulations Hernan! I wish I can be as lucky as you, still waiting for a call


----------



## Hernan (May 14, 2009)

hang in there hong! good luck!


----------



## Ryan  Serey (May 15, 2009)

Whew! I just got the call.  I have been accepted into the screenwriting program.  I look forward to meeting the other fellows, and to those still waiting, don't give up.


----------



## Hong (May 18, 2009)

Did anyone who were in the alternate list receive a rejection letter? I just called admissions and they said they're extending the deadline to June 15 for cinematography, I'm not sure about the other disciplines.


----------



## Jiyoon (May 18, 2009)

I've got mail about the extending deadline to June 15th. and I'm in Editing program.


----------



## tabbycat (May 18, 2009)

> Originally posted by Jiyoon:
> I've got mail about the extending deadline to June 15th. and I'm in Editing program.



me too, I just got that email.  I'm a bit confused though, because they did tell me about a week ago that all the editing slots had been accepted, so I'm not sure what this means, if anything.


----------



## Jiyoon (May 30, 2009)

anybody has up-dated information so far??


----------



## tabbycat (Jun 8, 2009)

nope, nothing. anyone know why they extended the deadline? when will I get my rejection letter???


----------



## Jiyoon (Jun 11, 2009)

I got a mail about the editing class filled for 2009-10 year. so taddycat, did you get any good news? or same to me? 
if you have same situation as me, what will you do?


----------



## tabbycat (Jun 13, 2009)

I haven't gotten anything from them yet, rejection or otherwise.  Did you get e-mail or regular mail?

I've pretty much already moved on from grad school, I'm 99% I'm rejected from AFI since I haven't heard from them, but would like that closure.  I'm just working more at learning new skills so I can get a better job.  I haven't decided if I'll reapply anywhere...


----------



## Jiyoon (Jun 15, 2009)

I got e-mail. because I asked them about taking another TOEFL and they said, since the editing class filled, I don't need to it. 
I think I'm gonna try one more for 2010 with studying film in US. 
I hope you'd reapply and meet sometime


----------



## tabbycat (Jun 16, 2009)

I just got an email telling me that I'm still an alternate, and that a spot may open up in the summer, they'll let me know on July 20th.  I told them I'm still interested but I don't really know what the chances are.  so weird.


----------



## Hong (Jun 16, 2009)

I got the same email today, I wonder why they keep postponing this, shouldn't they be dropped if they haven't made the payment by now?


----------



## tabbycat (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm with ya Hong.  But maybe there's some indication that someone may drop out even after they've paid the deposit.. it does happen.  I wonder if they did this same thing last year though, postponing the deadline.


----------



## tabbycat (Jun 17, 2009)

either way, I should probably be glad that they're even still considering me, no matter how slim my chances


----------



## Jiyoon (Jun 18, 2009)

I got same mail too.
it's really weird. 
they sent me totally opposite e-mail just few days before. even I asked what do I need for re-apply.
(they didn't respond yet though...)
anyway, still that's good news.


----------



## tabbycat (Jul 7, 2009)

ho.ly.crap.

I just got a call from AFI... someone dropped out, I'm in.  I owe them a deposit pretty soon and have to take an avid class really soon too... if I go... I think I'm going to go but need to mull it over on the weekend.  Not much time to think though before registration!  Definitely leaning towards yes.  But I'd given up hope months ago.


----------



## Sonia (Jul 7, 2009)

you rock my world, tabby.


----------



## Hong (Jul 7, 2009)

Wow!

Congratulations tabby!


----------



## tabbycat (Jul 8, 2009)

thanks guys   I am still in shock

I guess the lesson is, NEVER count yourself out


----------



## Jayimess (Jul 8, 2009)

Oh, YAY!  Tabby, I just got tears in my eyes!!  so proud and happy!

I TOLD YOU!

Aren't you glad you turned down Chapman??


----------



## Fox (Jul 9, 2009)

So glad for you, tabby!!!!!

Hmm, Jayimess, I'm going to attend the editng program at Chapman, so I hope it's not worse than AFI. I think it's pretty good as well. 

btw, my AFI pal just transferred to Chapman this fall!!!


----------



## tabbycat (Jul 10, 2009)

thanks j and fox 

I don't think jayimess was saying that chapman is worse.. just that I turned down chapman and it actually worked out for the best.  If I'd sent in my deposit for chapman I'd probably still want to go to afi and would have to eat that $1000


----------



## tabbycat (Jul 10, 2009)

p.s. jayimess, I guess that means your roommate and I really ARE twins


----------



## Jayimess (Jul 10, 2009)

If you have followed tabby's journey, then you realize she had a hard time deciding to turn down Chapman and not go to film school this fall after she thought she was out of chance at AFI.  To her it was settling because she was certain AFI is the best school for her, and that Chapman is not.

I think AFI has the most proven editing program in the world, FYI.  My (now former) roommate attends, and it's amazing.  But it might not be right for everyone.  Chapman is nothing to sniff at, either way.


----------



## Fox (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanks for letting me know that AFI has got an amazing editing program. I have already regreted that I didn't apply to AFI, thought that I'm still not good enough for AFI. But I think I will see how is Chapman's editing program and probably transfer to AFI some time next year or in 2 years. 

tabbycat, we still have a big chance of being school friends! haha  ah, when you get there, you can probably meet a 2nd year editing student from China. I won't say her name here, but you will definitely meet her, it's a small program. She just won the pretious ACE Best Student Editing Awards this year.


----------



## Bervis (Jul 18, 2009)

Congrats Tabby!!  I was really pulling for you, so this is excellent news!  Join the AFI incoming group on facebook if you haven't yet, and let everyone know.  Looking forward to meeting in the fall.

Also, someone mentioned the other day that they extended the deadline for the Producing and Production Design disciplines.  So if anyone's still going for those there's still slots to fill.  Good luck!


----------



## Jayimess (Jul 18, 2009)

Ha, Fox, the ACE winner, she and her bf are two of my former roommate's closest friends in the program, they've both come over our old place before!


----------



## tabbycat (Jul 20, 2009)

thanks bervis   I did join the group, though I didn't mentioned that I was from these forums


----------



## Hong (Jul 21, 2009)

So the July 20th deadline has passed, anybody received any emails?anybody actually received a rejection letter after being in the alternate list? I called admission today and they said they're going to send out emails today basically saying that they're keeping people in the alternate list until the first day of class. What's up with that? Do they do this every year? How long does it take to apply for student loan?


----------



## Jiyoon (Jul 22, 2009)

OMG! tabbycat! are you in??? really really really congratulation!!! You have to hard work in AFI for me!
I think I might be rejected   anyway, I couldn't hear anything until now. still in panic and almost give up.


----------



## pseudobook (Jul 22, 2009)

And...I'm in! Producing fellow who applied for the extended July 15 deadline, interviewed yesterday, got the acceptance call tonight! Suddenly I'm moving to LA next weekend! So, greetings, see you all soon, and I'll post more on the facebook page! grace and peace...


----------

